# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  WIP inked style Dungeon map

## madcowchef

Thought I would take a break from higher detail maps to do something more nostalgic in the form of an older ink style dungeon map.  Don't have all the interior elements in yet but have the basic outline and my initial ideas for the style.  I know I need to play with the relative opacity of the different layers, and I made my own crosshatching pattern that I'm not all together pleased with.  Are any of the current elements too incongruent or jarring and aside from the interior elements (fountains etc.) is missing?

----------


## madcowchef

OK so here's the next level of filling:


Not sure about the north south arrow at the bottom.  Seems likes its just floating there compositionally, but I almost like it and I disliked the big blank space that was there.  Not sure if I need to add any more details, like crease lines, or just call it good as is.

----------


## DarrelMorris

It looks great as is. I do agree that the North South arrow needs something, but I'm not sure what to suggest.

----------


## SJS

I really like the crosshatching you've got to accentuate the walls.

----------


## Raiko

I really like this map too.

You should enter this into the Lite Challenge, I think your compass symbol allows it to meet the entry requirements.

----------


## madcowchef

I'm still mainlining tutorials.  I want to make my challenge maps specifically for the challenge at hand, though I am hoping to enter one soon.  I made and tiled the crosshatching myself for the last one.  I couldn't find anything quite like I wanted at a good enough resolution a bit time consuming for something so simple but our brains love to catch on the details.  I should post it for anyone who wants it at some point, but it still needs some touch up in places.

----------


## SJS

> I made and tiled the crosshatching myself for the last one.


Now I like it even better!  I can compliment you not only for your compositional choice, but your creative abilities as well.

----------


## mthomas768

Really nice-looking. I think the squiddly statues are a great touch.

Have you tried playing with the compass position relative to the grid. Aligned as it is, it doesn't really stand out.

Maybe use a subtle brushed steel type pattern running along the long axis to differentiate it from the rest of the map?

----------


## Green-Pilgrim

Where did you find the tutorials for the cross-hatching fill around your cave walls?

Looks great - love the elevation lines!.
-GP

----------


## madcowchef

Hmm I didn't have any tutorials I just saw the style of cross hatching and emulated it myself.  My relatively quick version has some imperfections though. Its about like making any other seamless texture, set the pattern, use the offset tool if you are using Photoshop and then clean up the edges.

----------


## Green-Pilgrim

> Hmm I didn't have any tutorials I just saw the style of cross hatching and emulated it myself.  My relatively quick version has some imperfections though. Its about like making any other seamless texture, set the pattern, use the offset tool if you are using Photoshop and then clean up the edges.


Anyone know a tutorial for making cross hatching or have a link for usable images as layers?

Thanks.
-GP

----------


## ravells

There are cross hatch tiling textures in the Mapping Elements section. RobA made one which looks like the one madcow is using.

----------


## Green-Pilgrim

a link would be appreciated. I'm not finding it. 

Thanks!
-Gp

----------


## Raiko

Here's a link to a tutorial by Dyson Logos on how he does his crosshatching by hand:
https://rpgcharacters.wordpress.com/...yson-dungeons/

And here's another:
https://rpgcharacters.wordpress.com/...s_exclude=5387

----------


## ravells

Here's the texture.  Enjoy!

----------


## Green-Pilgrim

awesome!

Thanks!

-GP

----------


## madcowchef

Yay, useful links!  Now I can read up on how to do it right.  The problem with using other peoples crosshatching is it may not fit the line size or detail of your own maps, as well as the satisfaction of using your own elements.  Wonderful to have tutorials on how to do it yourself.

----------


## Evocati

I know that this is an old map posting, but out of curiousity, did you stroke the map selection to get the x-hatching or did you put it up on a separate layer?  the depth of the hatching looks equal all the way around.

Cheers!

----------


## madcowchef

The cross hatching is all one big layer and I just used a layer mask to reveal it selectively.  If I am remembering right I selected the floor, expanded the selection, then feathered it, and finally removed the original floor selection from that to get the particular look I achieved here (though I'm not sure I personally like the fade out on the cross hatching).  Hope that helps!

----------


## Evocati

Yay!! Wasn't expecting the layer mask, but it makes sense.  Gonna have to dig up Bert's video on those again :-P

----------


## Evocati

As it turns out.... I already asked the question I deleted.

I should learn to read the _whole_ forum thread.

/facepalm

----------


## Evocati

Do you happen to have a link to the background you used?  Or maybe a link to a similar one?

----------


## madcowchef

Hmm it was just something I whipped up for the occasion and its been a couple years I'm afraid.  A google image search for "parchment"  should give you plenty to work with though.

----------


## Evocati

That's no biggie.  I really liked the colors/texture you managed to blend there, but can sample them and just put them on my own parchments (I've made a few). 

 What I haven't sorted out yet, is how you managed to feather to one side so cleanly.  My smart wand selects both sides and then feathers it accordingly.  I thought about just going through with 1px brush on a layer mask, but there's gotta be a faster (and easier) method to do so.



I'll move the scree layer later.  It's postion atm isn't important.

----------


## madcowchef

If I remember right I Just feathered everything out for the floor then re-selected the floor and deleted it if you're talking about the the crosshatching layer mask.  If your talking about the natural stairs/height levels, each is its own layer with a layer mask on the whole folder so I can hide the "backside" of each set of stairs, makes them very quick to lay down (imagine a pyramid with the entire backside of it hidden and that's what you're seeing on the stairs).  So many things that look like line work on this map are in fact solids with 0% fill and strokes around them and possibly a black outer glow or drop shadow set to zero distance.  Does that answer some questions or am I missing the mark?

----------


## Evocati

Lol, I just re-read my question and realized I didn't even mention what I was talking about.  Yes, I was referring to the walls and I think your answer will help.

I really appreciate you taking the time to get back regarding this topic.  I am in love with your map details :-)

----------

